# Botia Striata and Nerite Snails



## zed (20 Mar 2009)

The only live-stock I have in my tank at the moment are a couple of Nerite snails and very large colony of snails that have been accidentally introduced with plants. If I add some Botia Striata loaches, are they likely to bother my Nerites?

In the same vain, will Assassin Snails bother my Nerites?

Thanks!


----------



## gratts (20 Mar 2009)

While I've never kept the 2 together, my Botia striata managed to harass and eventually kill 3 adult apple snails, which are more beefy than nerite snails, so I wouldn't advise it.


----------



## zed (20 Mar 2009)

Thanks for the confirmation, I read something similar while googling the subject.. I guess I'll see if my lfs will part exchange my nerites because I really do fancy some B Striata.

Thanks again.


----------



## gratts (20 Mar 2009)

The striata are brilliant - probably one of my favourite fish 
The only snail I've had survive with them is MTS, all others they've picked out fast!

Get some otos to replace the nerites..another of my favourite fish!


----------



## Steve Smith (20 Mar 2009)

Send me the nerites


----------



## zed (20 Mar 2009)

@ gratts, I like ottos too! If you look look closely at their heads they look like they have fur   

I fancy a group of 8-10 in my 350l tank.


@ SteveUK, how would I post snails? I might be pursuaded to part with them for a little donation to UKAPS   

The tank has been set up for over 2 months, and plants are getting on well. I put the Nerites in after a month. Considering I've had the many 'problem' nails in the tank as well as the nerites, will it have matured enough to add Striatas? Or should I start will some tetras first?


----------



## Ross (28 Mar 2009)

In a water tight container with some wet floss thats how I get them from the snailshop


----------



## plantbrain (28 Mar 2009)

Never an issue between these two species..........

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## zed (28 Mar 2009)

plantbrain said:
			
		

> Never an issue between these two species..........
> 
> Regards,
> Tom Barr



Woohoo! So I can keep my Nerites and add some Botia Striata? 

That would be great


----------



## mr. luke (6 Apr 2009)

Please dont try it,
Its not likely to work out well, even if the odd person has it work, the majoroty have the oposite.


----------



## plantbrain (6 Apr 2009)

Specifically, I use B. striata for snail eradication in most of my tanks, they will eat the small snails, MTS, Physa and pondsnails, the Ramshorn etc. They do not eat the much larger Nerites, I've yet to here of any confirmed reports that they do. Having personal experience with 4 tanks and this combo, I might be lucky, but the % chance of that is rather low.
Other folks here in the USA have done this without any reported issue to date.

No one can predict fish behavior, but it seems very unlikely since the Botia are rather small, and the snails are rather large.
I have not found the zebra nerites, nor the olives to be particularly good algae eaters. I think shrimp and rubber nose plecos are better. They look nice however.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## zed (6 Apr 2009)

mr. luke said:
			
		

> Please dont try it,
> Its not likely to work out well, even if the odd person has it work, the majoroty have the oposite.



Sorry Mr Luke, I bought 3 Botia Striata on Sunday, the day before your post. So far, in one night almost all my pest snails are gone   

To be honest, I now kinda feel sorry for them being eradicated like that   

The BS don't seem to go anywhere near the nerites; but I don't know what happens after lights out.


----------



## Themuleous (8 Apr 2009)

Zed - keep us posted on how well the two co-habitat, I've got some BS and have resisted getting any nerites for this very reason.

Cheers

Sam


----------



## TDI-line (8 Apr 2009)

I've got BS with nerite's in my 720L, and no problem what so ever, and no ramshorn snails, but just a few MTS.

I did take all 5 BS back to my LFS and big mistake, the ramshorn's where back the next day. 

It's as if the snail colony knows....

So i bought 3 more, again.


----------



## zed (10 Apr 2009)

Themuleous said:
			
		

> Zed - keep us posted on how well the two co-habitat, I've got some BS and have resisted getting any nerites for this very reason.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sam



Sam, no problems so far - ramhorns just about wiped out - I couldn't count more than 2 small ones today! The Botia Striata had the job done in 24 hours. Really nice fish, and obvioulsy like to be in a group as the 3 I have are always together. I haven't seen them go anywhere near the Nerites.


----------



## gratts (10 Apr 2009)

Really strange that! They managed to kill my apple snails which were a good 4cm. Would've thought the nerites would be even more vulnerable. Maybe I'll try some then


----------



## TDI-line (10 Apr 2009)

gratts said:
			
		

> Really strange that! They managed to kill my apple snails which were a good 4cm. Would've thought the nerites would be even more vulnerable. Maybe I'll try some then



They eat my small apples, but left my adults only.


----------



## Themuleous (11 Apr 2009)

zed said:
			
		

> Sam, no problems so far - ramhorns just about wiped out - I couldn't count more than 2 small ones today! The Botia Striata had the job done in 24 hours. Really nice fish, and obvioulsy like to be in a group as the 3 I have are always together. I haven't seen them go anywhere near the Nerites.



Cheers, this has given me the confidence to add some nerites once Ive redone my 4ft as that will have B striata 

Sam


----------



## Nick16 (11 Apr 2009)

do they touch cory's? or even cory young?


----------



## TDI-line (11 Apr 2009)

Nick16 said:
			
		

> do they touch cory's? or even cory young?



My Sterbai have bred in the same tank as my BS, i'd say there safe in a heavily planted tank.


----------



## Nick16 (11 Apr 2009)

thats excellent news. cheers


----------

